
Online Image Resizer – Resizing.app - di_sulakova
https://resizing.app/
======
aphextim
Once bulk image resizing happens I will definitely give it a go!

If anyone needs a bulk image resizing program, the one I personally like/use
is Caesium.

[https://saerasoft.com/caesium/](https://saerasoft.com/caesium/)

